# Bogging Issue: Still happening



## Prelude Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

Well, I thought I would give an update on my situation. Hoping that someone can help me out.

As I stated before. My idle is rough. If I hit the gas pedal 15% of the way down, the car will rev fine. However, if I push it down further-full throttle, the car bogs. I can hear the intake sucking in air. Also, sometimes lightly pushing the gas pedal doesn't work. It will bog then too. I stalled out in an intersection when I went to test drive the car again.

Another thing to note, when the car stalls out, I have to crank it over for a good 20-25 seconds before it will start to sound like it is about to start. I have to continue cranking and then it will start.

I have stood over the engine bay while the car is running. I unplugged the MAF and the car immediately stalled out. I guess that means it works.

I have changed the O2 sensor (The tip that inserts into the header was small and all black), fuel filter (300ZX TT), spark plugs(gap was0.050), wires, distribution cap (In pretty bad shape. Corrodid), and rotor(corrodid). I even have a fresh tank of 93 octane. 

I am still having trouble finding where this plug goes. Anyone want to help me out?? I hope this is the issue. http://www.240sxforums.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=11205

Someone PLEASE help!!!


----------



## Neji (Jun 6, 2004)

Take it to a Nissan Dealership, it seems like you replaced most of the shit that would cause this; only other thing i can think of would be your intake and throddle body is clogged with carbon build up... not sure if you've checked on that stuff yet though... Try taking off the throddle body, see if there is a lot of black crap on it.


----------



## Prelude Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

Neji said:


> Take it to a Nissan Dealership, it seems like you replaced most of the shit that would cause this; only other thing i can think of would be your intake and throddle body is clogged with carbon build up... not sure if you've checked on that stuff yet though... Try taking off the throddle body, see if there is a lot of black crap on it.


Hmm, I will check that.

Someone mentioned that the timing could be off. How does the timing get messed up??


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well when was the last time it was set? I think the KA has belts it might have jumped a tooth.


----------



## Prelude Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Well when was the last time it was set? I think the KA has belts it might have jumped a tooth.


I have no idea when it was last set. I bought it used.

I think it's the connector that is not plugged in. I would've never expected that no one would be able to look under their hood and check for me. It should only take 30 seconds if that. I have been asking this question for 2 weeks. NO ONE has helped me out. 

Even if it's not the connector that I have not connected ot anything, it would be nice to find a home for it.


----------



## Neji (Jun 6, 2004)

Prelude Guy said:


> I have no idea when it was last set. I bought it used.
> 
> I think it's the connector that is not plugged in. I would've never expected that no one would be able to look under their hood and check for me. It should only take 30 seconds if that. I have been asking this question for 2 weeks. NO ONE has helped me out.
> 
> Even if it's not the connector that I have not connected ot anything, it would be nice to find a home for it.



i don't think anyone knows what connector you're talking about, and the KA uses timing CHAINS, not belts.

if it's possible, try driving it to your local Nissan dealership for some help.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright I wasn't sure sorry.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

are all your vacume hoses well conected? check your air filter or something...or maybe your injectors are dirty (that happend to me)


----------



## Prelude Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

Loki said:


> are all your vacume hoses well conected? check your air filter or something...or maybe your injectors are dirty (that happend to me)


I checked all of the hoses. I did find one to be bad. It's the hose that goes to the cylinderical metal part that mounts to the top of the intake manifold. It's the biggest part that mounts to the top of the intake manifold.

The hose had a whole in it. I changed it but that didn't seem to make any difference.

I checked my ECU to see if I was throwing any codes. All I got was a code 55; means the ECU is fine.


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Well without actually being there, I'm guessing it's a spark issue. What kind of plugs are running at what gap? (the stock gap is ~.44) Are you running the stock coil? Something you may also want to check is the connection on the distributor, a while ago somehow mine had managed to wiggle a little bit lose so every time I would turn right the engine would move in such a way that it would pull the connector off the distributor just enough not to send a signal but not enough to pull the connector all the way off.


----------



## Prelude Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

Drift Machine said:


> Well without actually being there, I'm guessing it's a spark issue. What kind of plugs are running at what gap? (the stock gap is ~.44) Are you running the stock coil? Something you may also want to check is the connection on the distributor, a while ago somehow mine had managed to wiggle a little bit lose so every time I would turn right the engine would move in such a way that it would pull the connector off the distributor just enough not to send a signal but not enough to pull the connector all the way off.


Oh, ok, I will try that. My plugs are gapped at 0.040. I just changed them. The plugs that I pulled out were gapped at 0.050. Changing the plugs didn't help at all. 

I will check the distributor connections. I actualy went throughout the engine bay making syre every thing was plugged in. I will check again particularly at this connection point.

I am going to try cleaning the MAF and throttle body today.

Thanks for the help.

Andy


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

Did you try a new coil yet?


----------



## 240North60 (Aug 18, 2004)

Prelude Guy said:


> I have no idea when it was last set. I bought it used.
> 
> I think it's the connector that is not plugged in. I would've never expected that no one would be able to look under their hood and check for me. It should only take 30 seconds if that. I have been asking this question for 2 weeks. NO ONE has helped me out.
> 
> Even if it's not the connector that I have not connected ot anything, it would be nice to find a home for it.


can't see the attachment dude...

wants me to login to something... doesn't work.

the feul filter was installed in the proper direction right???


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

If your taking in to much air through your intake that can also cause it. 

Did you pull ur dist. cap? wires? plugs? look at your rotor ur cap if there destroyed theres your issue.


----------



## Prelude Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

Based on my research, I think my timing or O2 sensor has to be the issue. If it stumbles throughout the rpm band, it sounds like a timing issue. However, I did find a thread where someone's O2 sensor wire was cut. 

When I changed my O2 sensor a few days ago, I unplugged it completely to see if my car behaved any differently. I started the car up and it behaved EXACTLY the same as when the original O2 sensor was plugged in. Then I installed the new O2 sensor. Same thing. It didn't. It didn't even throw a check engine light. I would expect the car to run differently if the O2 sensor was unplugged. Not only that, why don't I throw any CEL when the O2 sensor is disconnected??

As of right now, I am not getting any CEL. The code from the ECU is 55...meaning every thing is working properly. 

I did have a hose coming out of the bottom of the BPT valve (pics can be seen under the "engine pics" link http://www.240sx.org/faq/index.html) I replaced the hose. Also, when I pull the hoses off of the BPT, I do not feel ANY air flow whether it is idling or revving. Is that normal??

Man, I am getting frustrated.


----------



## Prelude Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

Noticed something new today. I was messing around with the car today and noticed that my battery light lights up almost all of the way while the car is idling but as I push on the accelerator, the battery light slowly dims out until it completely turns off.


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

I doubt it's your o2 sensor, since if the stock ECU doesn't get an o2 reading it will just go into a 'safe' mode and run rich.

Have you tried messing around with your coil? Like making sure the connections are all tight? You may just also want to try upgrading to a MSD Blaster 2 coil, since you can get them for 30 bucks. They are easy as poo to install took me 5 minutes.


----------



## guarneriman (Jul 7, 2004)

Drift Machine said:


> try upgrading to a MSD Blaster 2 coil, since you can get them for 30 bucks.


Where can i get this coil? How do you like it? What difference to you feel it offers?

Thanks,
guarneriman


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

I got mine from summit racing. The benefits is a much stronger spark, accelerating feels a lot more smooth throughout the RPM band.


----------



## guarneriman (Jul 7, 2004)

[just checked out the coil at summit]...that's awesome. I like it. I have a points distributor on my '90 hb right? What is the difference between a points distributor and OEM electronic ignitions?

Thanks for your help. I am doing a tuneup right now and if i have any money left over i will get one.

Guarneriman


----------

